# lapsus clavis



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε ανοίξει άλλο τέτοιο νήμα στο παρελθόν· έψαξα πάντως. 
Σήμερα είναι η μέρα των τρελών λαθών κατά την πληκτρολόγηση για μένα και είπα να ανοίξω ένα νήμα να τα καταθέτω σιγά σιγά, γιατί από το πρωί γελάω μόνη μου και δεν έχει πλάκα :) Όσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε.

Έγραφα λοιπόν 
the person shall also demonstrate reasonable diligence, according to the principles of good *faint*. Δεν απέχω και πολύ από ένα good faint αυτή τη στιγμή


----------



## stathis (Jun 23, 2009)

Faintful translation...


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Να ρίξω μερικά από τα συνηθισμένα μου typos, όσα θυμάμαι έτσι πρόχειρα:
Σ' αυτό το σήτημα, κλανω τον Αλέκο...
Σε υέματα εκαπίδευσης, έχω μεγάλη εμεπιρία!
Ο ρελετυαίος να κλείσει την πόφτα.
Αγώ οάντωσ, μλολις συνδειτηοποιήσω ότι αρχίδω να κλανω πολλλα λάθη πηλκτορολόγησης, καταλαβίανω λοτι χριεάζομαι επιγεόντως ξεκύοραση...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2009)

Εμένα το πιο συνηθισμένο μου El > En είναι 
the agreements *maid* according to [...]
Agreements maid λέγεται το πνεύμα των μεταφράσεων του κουρασμένου μεταφραστή, νομικών αλλά και άλλων κειμένων...


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2009)

demployment oppor-tiny-ties off-red to taransalation excerpts; dyslexic candy-dates welkcome!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2009)

Πολλή προσοχή χρειάζεται επίσης για ενδεχόμενο lapsus t*ο*stierae...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ενδεχόμενο lapsus t*ο*stierae...


Αυτό συμβαίνει στο σπίτι μας σχεδόν όσο συχνά και τα tastierae. Καθαρίζει κάποιος την τοστιέρα, σπρώχνει κατά λάθος το μοχλό, πάει ο επόμενος να βγάλει φρυγανισμένο ψωμί και βγάζει καρβουνιασμένη φέτα. Capsus, clapsus, collapsus.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Capsus, clapsus, collapsus.


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό συμβαίνει στο σπίτι μας σχεδόν όσο συχνά και τα tastierae. Καθαρίζει κάποιος την τοστιέρα, σπρώχνει κατά λάθος το μοχλό, πάει ο επόμενος να βγάλει φρυγανισμένο ψωμί και βγάζει καρβουνιασμένη φέτα. Capsus, clapsus, collapsus.


 , , !

Να προσθέσω και την άκρως επικίνδυνη εκδοχή του lapsus tostierae, που συμβαίνει σε αγουροξυπνημένους hungover καφεϊνομανείς πεινάλες, όταν κάνουν το λάθος να επιχειρήσουν να φτιάξουν τοστ πριν πιουν καφέ: αντί για τη φέτα του ψωμιού, βάζουν το χέρι μέσα στην τοστιέρα!  Συγγενής με τη lapsus cafetierae, όταν μετά από βαρύ ξενύχτι βάζουμε αφηρημένοι τον καφέ στο φλιτζάνι και τη ζάχαρη στην καφετιέρα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2009)

daeman said:


> Συγγενής με τη lapsus cafetierae, όταν μετά από βαρύ ξενύχτι βάζουμε αφηρημένοι τον καφέ στο φλιτζάνι και τη ζάχαρη στην καφετιέρα...


Εμένα μού έχει συμβεί να ρίξω τη σκόνη του καφέ στην υποδοχή του νερού.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2009)

Πάντως, όχι μετά από βαρύ ξενύχτι. Δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αυτό!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2009)

Εδώ κάνεις λάθος. Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι θα πει βαρύ ξενύχτι. Το ότι δεν το κάνω συχνά ή ότι δεν το κάνω τα τελευταία χρόνια, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές.


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα μού έχει συμβεί να ρίξω τη σκόνη του καφέ στην υποδοχή του νερού.


 
Και όλες οι υπόλοιπες δυνατές παραλλαγές, αν και στατιστικά συχνότερες είναι οι πιο μπελαλίδικες, σύμφωνα με τον σχετικό νόμο του Μέρφι. Με το πνεύμα νυσταγμένο και βαρύ, όταν το μάτι (το ένα) δεν λέει να ανοίξει με τίποτα (για το άλλο, ούτε συζήτηση!) και δεν μπορείς ούτε καφέ να φτιάξεις σαν άνθρωπος, να πρέπει να καθαρίσεις/ξεμπλέξεις/επισκευάσεις τον χαμό που προκάλεσες, για να φτιάξεις έναν ρημαδοκαφέ-ελιξήριο* ζωής...

Πάντως, μια και μιλάμε για λάθη πληκτρολόγησης, έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι μπορεί ένα κείμενο που παραδίδεις να είναι άψογο από κάθε άποψη, ελεγμένο πάνω-κάτω-οριζοντίως-καθέτως-πλαγίως (σταυρόλεξα φτιάχνεις αλλά το πρώτο που θα προσέξει ο επιμελητής/διορθωτής/πελάτης/αναγνώστης/αποδέκτης είναι εκείνη η ασήμαντη αβλεψία, η μοναδική που έμεινε μετά από τόσα "χτενίσματα" και την οποία είχες επισημάνει από την αρχή, αλλά μέσα στη φούρια ξέχασες τελικά να διορθώσεις;

*γκουγκλιές: ελιξήριο=12.400, ελιξίριο=12.000. Έχει συζητηθεί και δεν το βρίσκω; Ή υπάρχει ως αναφορά μόνον εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=272&highlight=ελιξήριο ;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2009)

Φρέσκο: It is certifried that... [Please, discontinue use of keyboard when brain fried. Thank you]


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Φρέσκο: It is certifried that...


Εξαιρετικό! Λεξιπλάθει χαρακτηρισμό για τον "σίγουρα, επιβεβαιωμένα καμένο" (_certi_- < L. _certus_ "sure, settled" + _fried_).


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2009)

Εγώ έχω να καταθέσω όλα τα κείμενά μου σαν δείγματα ανάκατης πληκτρολόγησης. 
Το φαινόμενο άρχισε να εμφανίζεται πριν καμιά δεκαετία, αρχικά με μετάθεση δύο γραμμάτων στις μικρές λέξεις με τα δύο ή τρία γράμματα, και με τα χρόνια έχει εξελιχτεί σε μεγαλειώδη κείμενα που έχουν όλα τα γράμματα και τα κενά και τη στίξη, αλλά είναι πλέον σπαζοκεφαλιές- αναγραμματισμοί. Ο Δαεμάνος δεν είναι παρά ένας ερασιτέχνης που ωχριά μπροστά μου. Μου λένε ότι οφείλεται σε άνιση κατανομή της δύναμης των δαχτύλων, τα μεσαία πιο δυνατά από τα ακριανά. Αν είναι έτσι τότε συμπίπτει με την εποχή που σταμάτησα τη μουσική λόγω έλλειψης χώρου (δεν χάθηκε κανένα μεγάλο ταλέντο, ούτε καν μέτριο, εκτός από το ταλέντο να διώχνεις αρουραίους και κατσαρίδες από τα κτήρια). 
Κωμικά αποτελέσματα; Χμ, πολλά...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 6, 2009)

Και ένα ακόμα ποθ μοθ σθμβαίνει σθχνά. Το θ αντί για υ...

Όπως και το ωάρι(ο) αντί για το ψάρι(οοοοο)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Και ένα ακόμα ποθ μοθ σθμβαίνει σθχνά. Το θ αντί για υ...


Να μαντέψω ότι δεν γράφεις τυφλό σύστημα; Όταν κοιτάς τα πλήκτρα και βλέπεις ότι γράφει U πάνω στο Θ, φυσικό είναι να το πατήσεις αντί για το Υ. Αν γράφεις τυφλό, το δάχτυλό σου ξέρει ποιο είναι το σωστό πλήκτρο, δεν το μπερδεύει με το διπλανό.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 6, 2009)

Wrong guess, Alexandra... 
Μεταφράζω γράφοντας με τυφλό, ουχί στα τυφλά. Και όταν δεν ξέρω την τύφλα μου ή τα μάτια και το μυαλό μου έχουν τυφλωθεί από την υπερβολική έκθεση στο υπέρλαμπρο φως της οθόνης ή από κάνα δυο βραδινά ποτηράκια παραπάνω, τότε μόνο μπερδεύω το υ με το θ και το ψ με το ω και το α με το αχ και το β με το βαχ...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Wrong guess, Alexandra...
> Και όταν δεν ξέρω την τύφλα μου ή τα μάτια μου έχουν τυφλωθεί από την υπερβολική έκθεση στο υπέρλαμπρο της οθόνης *ή από κάνα δυο βραδινά ποτηράκια παραπάνω, *τότε μόνο μπερδεύω το υ με το θ και το ψ με το ω και το α με το αχ και β με το βαχ...


Πες το, ντε. Δεν δίνεις όλα τα στοιχεία...


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Oct 7, 2009)

Το καυλύτερο είναι ... (σόρρυ!)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2009)

Καλά, αυτό είναι κλασικό. Όπως και το pubic αντί για public και το manger αντί για manager αγγλιστί. Για να μην πω τι γίνεται όταν μπερδεύω τον τόνο με το λάμδα και θέλω να γράψω «Η Εταιρεία κάνει...» :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2011)

Όχι πια Internal Revenue Service, αλλά... (μαυρίστε με το ποντίκι σας): Infernal Revenue Service


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2011)

Αν δεν είχε καμία βάση, θα το έλεγα _laspus_ tastierae, αλλά δεν του δίνω άδικο. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2011)

eatiatorio Alt-Shift > εατιατόριο > εστιατόριο επιτέλους! :blink:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Και ένα ακόμα ποθ μοθ σθμβαίνει σθχνά. Το θ αντί για υ...


Στάνταρ. Δεν φταίει το ότι δεν ξέρω τυφλό, φταίει το ότι όταν γράφω ελλήνικος το υ είναι στο από δώθε πλήκτρο, ενώ όταν γράφω εγγλέζικος και σπανιόλικος το u είναι στο από κείθε πκήτλο (αυτό βγήκε αυροθμήτος και το άφησα, αφού είναι εντός θέματος).



Alexandra said:


> Εμένα μού έχει συμβεί να ρίξω τη σκόνη του καφέ στην υποδοχή του νερού.


Καφέ ελληνοτουρκικό* χωρίς νερό όμως, έχεις φτιάξει;

**ελληνοτουρκικός καφές*: συμβιβασμός στον οποίο κατέληξα μετά από πολυετείς διαπραγματεύσεις με συνέλληνες και σερβιτόρους, δεδομένου ότι είμαι άνθρωπος της συνήθειας και δυσκολευόμουν να πω τον τούρκικο καφέ "ελληνικό" επειδή ξαφνικά τους έπιασε όλους εθνικοφροσύνη, κι εκείνοι ύψωναν το ένα φρύδι υποτιμητικά και με διόρθωναν, "εννοείτε ελληνικό;", κι εγώ απαντούσα "αραβικό, βυζαντινό, πες τον όπως θες αρκεί να τον ψήσεις σωστά", μέχρι που φέτος είχα τη φαεινή έμπνευση να ζητήσω έναν ελληνοτουρκικό, και η σερβιτόρα ενθουσιάστηκε, "σαν τη φιλία, ε; καλό, θα το βάλω και στον κατάλογο!", κι εγώ βρήκα την υγειά μου, ευτυχώς, χάρη στα τούρκικα σήριαλ, υποθέτω, ευλογημένα να είναι


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2011)

Μετονόμασα το νήμα στο αναγνωρισμένο πλέον _lapsus clavis_, αν και κυκλοφορεί και το _lapsus claviaturae_ (λατ. clavis = πλήκτρο, claviatura = πληκτρολόγιο). Για την ελληνική απόδοση, δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Άλλο να πεις «από παραδρομή (=απροσεξία) της γραφίδας» ή «από ολίσθημα της γραφίδας». Δεν έχουμε ωστόσο παραδρομή ή ολίσθημα του πλήκτρου, αλλά του δακτύλου. Μήπως λοιπόν:

*lapsus digitis*
(informal) typo (typographical error)
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lapsus_digitis


----------



## pidyo (Sep 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για την ελληνική απόδοση, δεν ξέρω τι να πω.


Πληκτρολίσθημα θα ήταν η προφανής λύση, αλλά όποιος καταφέρει να το γράψει χωρίς πληκτρολίσθημα θα πρέπει να κερδίζει κάτι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 27, 2011)

Υπάρχει ήδη το slip of the thumb, αλλά όχι τόσο για λάθη πληκτρολόγησης, αλλά για λάθη που κάνουν τα διορθωτήρια-μαντευτήρια των εφαρμογών texting και mail σε κινητά και ταμπλέτες, τα οποία λόγω ταχύτητας έχουμε την τάση να βλέπουμε μόνο αφού έχουμε πατήσει "αποστολή". Λέγεται επίσης και στις περιπτώσεις που στέλνουμε το μήνυμα σε λάθος άτομο. Ουπς!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2011)

φρέσκο φρέσκο: "παστρεύτηκα πολύ νέος..." (αντί για "παντρεύτηκα", βεβαίως).

Πάλι καλά που δεν ξεπαστρεύτηκε.


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> φρέσκο φρέσκο: "παστρεύτηκα πολύ νέος..." (αντί για "παντρεύτηκα", βεβαίως).
> 
> Πάλι καλά που δεν ξεπαστρεύτηκε.


 
Καθάρισε όμως, αντί να τον καθαρίσουν.  

:twit: *παστρεύομαι*: φοιτώ στην Ανωτάτη Παστρική μέχρι να ξεσκολίσω ή να με ξεκοκαλίσουν, οπότε - απόφοιτος πλέον - ξεπαστρεύομαι π.χ. _Δεν παστρεύομαι (2χ), εγώ δε σοβαρεύομαι._


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> φρέσκο φρέσκο: "παστρεύτηκα πολύ νέος..." (αντί για "παντρεύτηκα", βεβαίως)


Μπορεί να παντρεύτηκε καμιά παστρικιά.

ΥΓ Κι άντε μετά να ξεπαστρευτείς, βεβαίως βεβαίως...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2012)

Ε, ναι, ο πελάτης _υποβάλλει αίτημα επιστροφής *ρημάτων*_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2012)

αποθεματικών ρημάτων;


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2012)

..
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, ένα αριστουργηματικό ολίσθημα πληκτρολόγησης (d -> s): 

Nothing changes. An article in _Time_ magazine dated 9 November about the causes of the decline of the Mayan civilisation contained this sentence, sent in by Deane Rothenmaier and Beate Czogalla: _“There was also a lot of warfare in that period, which makes sense for a culture fighting over *swindling* resources.”_ 

Στο άρθρο του _Time_ διορθώθηκε, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Άλλωστε υπάρχει ακόμα η απόδειξη στα σχόλια (αναζητήστε το "swindling").


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Μόλις τώρα μου ξέφυγε: *κακαοκαιρία*. :laugh:







Και το σάουντρακ, με μπουμπουνητά: Raining in my room - Cocoa Sarai.


----------



## Irini (Jun 2, 2014)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν σας έχω πει πως, εξηγώντας το σύστημα των εξετάσεων στα ελληνικά σχολεία σε εργασία στα Αγγλικά, έγραψα πως "at the end of the year, all students are required to take a rest" αν θυμάμαι καλά την όλη διατύπωση. Το υπόλοιπο κείμενο έδειχνε καθαρά τι εννοούσα αλλά η προφεσόρισα έβαλε ένα ερωτηματικό δίπλα του και με ρώτησε τι εννοώ. Η απάντησή μου δεν βοήθησε τον βαθμό μου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Είναι κλασικό. Όπως και το pubic αντί για public και το manger αντί για manager αγγλιστί. Για να μην πω τι γίνεται όταν μπερδεύω τον τόνο με το λάμδα και θέλω να γράψω «Η Εταιρεία κάνει...» :)





Palavra said:


> Ε, ναι, ο πελάτης _υποβάλλει αίτημα επιστροφής *ρημάτων*_


Άλλο ύπουλο (αφού δεν το κοκκινίζει ο Ορθογράφος) που επιχείρησε να με εκθέσει σε σύνταξη συμφωνητικού: _απατηθούν _(αντί _απαιτηθούν_).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 13, 2014)

Μόλις διέφυγα τον κίνδυνο να αναφερθώ σε παραπλανητική *δύση*, αντί για παραπλανητική *φύση* (των κατηγοριών που εκτοξεύονται κατά της Τάδε οργάνωσης).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2014)

Οι *κύριες *αιτίες θανάτου παραλίγο να γίνουν *μύριες*. Ενός κακού μύρια έπονται, άρα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2015)

Κάποτε θα συνέβαινε κι αυτό. Είχα εδώ έναν *λόρδο*, και μπέρδεψα το λ με το π.

EDIT: Όλο εγώ γράφω εδώ. Μήπως μου ξεφεύγουν τα δάχτυλα υπερβολικά συχνά; 
Μήπως είναι φαινόμενο του τύπου "λανθάνων δάκτυλος"; :cheek:


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

Αν έγραφα εδώ, θα πέρναγα εδώ το μισό μεροκάματο. Αλλά δεν είναι αστεία αυτά που φτιάχνω· γεολία είναι και ενκευριστικά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κάποτε θα συνέβαινε κι αυτό. Είχα εδώ έναν *λόρδο*, και μπέρδεψα το λ με το π.
> ...



Oh, Lord, what a blow! Was it the Baron of Flatulence, then? Or Lord Windesmear? 

She who detected it ejected it. From the text.
Whoever resented it presented it. To us.
Whoever supplied it, then denied it.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 3, 2015)

Σήμερα το *ριψοκινδυνεύω *έγινε *διψοκινδυνεύω*. Μάστορα πιάσε ένα καραφάκι και γρήγορα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2015)

Αχ παιδιά μου συγγνώμη αλλά... 
σε ένα κείμενο περί παχυσαρκίας, εκεί πού εγραφα *δείκτης μάζας σώματος* ξαφνικά έγινε *δείκτης μάσας*. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2015)

Σιγά σιγά έχεις τους τίτλους για να γράψεις ολόκληρο βιβλιαράκι με σύντομες ιστορίες...


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2015)

Εγώ κάνω περισσότερους αναγραμματισμούς από την Αόρατη καθημερινά και θα μπορούσα να συντάξω τομίδιο, αλλά χάνω τόσην ώρα να διορθώνω, που σκέφτηκα να μη χάνω άλλη τόση να τους καταγράφω.

Αλλά πρέπει να σας πω ότι κι άλλοι γράφουν *ναυραχίδα*. Προφύλαξη ίσως, μια και η σωστή λέξη, τόσο συνηθισμένη και σε διαφημιστικά κείμενα, είναι συνάμα τόσο κακόηχη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 27, 2015)

Τη λέσχη Μπίλντερμπεργκ την έχετε ακουστά. 
Αυτό που δεν ξέρετε είναι ότι στην ετήσια μάζωξή τους, αντί να χαράζουν, *αράζουν *την πορεία της ιστορίας.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 14, 2015)

Εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ, με ποια νοητική διεργασία η *Αλγερία* γίνεται *Αλεργασία*;;


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ, με ποια νοητική διεργασία η *Αλγερία* γίνεται *Αλεργασία*;;



Με τον υποσυνείδητο φόβο ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις σύνταξη: αλ-γερία > αλ-εργασία :






Αλί και τρισαλί, αλ-αχ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αχ παιδιά μου συγγνώμη αλλά...
> σε ένα κείμενο περί παχυσαρκίας, εκεί πού εγραφα *δείκτης μάζας σώματος* ξαφνικά έγινε *δείκτης μάσας*. :lol::lol::lol:



Ε, το ίδιο είναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2015)

Σας έχω καινούριο, πιο ύπουλο. Η *ψυχοθεραπεία *μόλις έγινε *ψηφοθεραπεία*. Ξέρω μερικούς πολιτικούς που την χρειάζονται επειγόντως.

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τα λάθη μου μοιάζουν τόσο συχνά με λογοπαίγνια. Κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι το υποσυνείδητό μου φταίει για όλα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Τελικά δεν είναι ύπουλο μόνο το λ δίπλα απ' τον τόνο, είναι κι εκείνο το ε δίπλα απ' το ρ — που κάνει όλες τις λέξεις από προ- να γίνονται υποψήφιες για το σλανγκρ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2015)

Tell me about it... και το Ψ που το έχουν βάλει μαζί με το C βάζει κι αυτό την ουρά του (στα κολέγια και αλλού).


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2015)

Πρέπει να τόχω ξαναπεί, αλλά φταίει ο Ζάζ που θα το επαναλάβω.

Κάποτε μεταφράζαμε τις προκηρύξεις διαγωνισμών και μια συνηθισμένη φράση ήταν ότι ανάμεσα στα κριτήρια για την ανάθεση της σύμβασης θα είναι και οι "πίνακες προμετρήσεων". Και όπως το ε είναι δίπλα στο ρ....


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

sarant said:


> Κάποτε μεταφράζαμε τις προκηρύξεις διαγωνισμών και μια συνηθισμένη φράση ήταν ότι ανάμεσα στα κριτήρια για την ανάθεση της σύμβασης θα είναι και οι "πίνακες προμετρήσεων". Και όπως το ε είναι δίπλα στο ρ....


Δίνει άλλο νόημα στο «θα τις βγάλουμε να τις μετρήσουμε»!


----------



## pidyo (Apr 2, 2015)

Επιτέλους αποκτήσαμε ανεξάρτητη δικαιοσύνη: 


> Σε ποινή φυλάκισης 4 ετών και 3 μηνών καταδίκασε το Β΄ *Αυτόφωτο *Τριμελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Αθηνών...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2015)

Μόλις διαπίστωσα ότι αν ξεχάσεις να αλλάξεις από ελληνικό σε αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο, τα φρένα γίνονται... βράκες.
Ήταν και κεφαλαία οπότε δεν είναι καν να πεις ότι λείπει ο τόνος ή το σίγμα δεν είναι τελικό.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2015)

...
the billdozers

Μία θα 'θελα να 'χα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2015)

...
Too many cooks spoil the broth. > Too many hooks spoil the bra. 

Το πρώτο ήταν πληκτρολίσθημα· το δεύτερο το αφήνω στους ψυχολογούντες. 

Βασική λεξιλογογραφία:
Το δάχτυλο του στηθόδεσμου
The method, the training, the contest
Weapons of man's destruction


----------



## dharvatis (May 23, 2015)

Όταν μεταφράζεις οδηγίες χρήσης αναλυτών επί ημέρες, με διαλύματα διαφόρων ειδών, και κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να γράψεις τη λέξη «διαλείμματα», τα δάχτυλα αποφασίζουν μόνα τους πώς θα γραφτεί :-D


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 23, 2015)

Αυτό είναι που λένε βαρέσαμε διάλυση...


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Το πληκτρολίσθημα *κρεβατοκάματα* μάς δίνει και μια καλή λέξη για λογοπαίγνια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 26, 2015)

Θέλεις να κρυφτείς μα η χαρά δεν σε αφήνει, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Τέτοιο πληκτρολίσθημα να μη σου λάχει:

Με οργανική μέντα, δυόσμο και άγρια μέντα τσάι που προσφέρουν γλυκιά γεύση και είναι απαλά αρωματικό.

Οι τρεις ποικιλίες μέντας θα σας βοηθήσουν στην πέψη και θα ανανεώσουν γευστικά τον *ουρανισμό *σας.

http://botanica.gr/product.php?id_product=407​
Αν δεν πρόκειται για *ουρανίσκο*, τότε έχουν διευρυνθεί απρόσμενα οι εφαρμογές της μέντας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2015)

...
Ή ίσως «οργανισμό».

Άσε που όλες οι μέντες οργανικές είναι, όχι ανόργανες.  «Βιολογικές» ήθελε να γράψει, αλλά το organic είναι άτιμη παγίδα.
Και η σύνταξη σαν σταυρόλεξο μού φαίνεται, ή σαν αναγραμματισμός ανασυντακτισμός. Φύρδην μίγδην φρύγανα.
Μια ανασύνταξη θα του την έκανα, αλλά τις άγριες μέντες τις φοβάμαι.

Έχει και παρακάτω ένα «πρόσφατα βραστό νερό». Πόσο πρόσφατα, δηλαδή; Γιατί αν αυτό το _πρόσφατα _σημαίνει κάνα τέταρτο, δεν θα είναι βραστό πια. Καθένας με τη μέντα του και τη μενταλιτέ του.

Todo es mentira.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 6, 2015)

Στο κείμενο που διορθώνω βρίσκω ένα *ζωτικής ζημασίας* και έτσι μου 'ρχεται να το αφήσω


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2015)

Μην είζαι τόζο αυζτηρόζ με τιζ τοπικέζ προφορέζ, εκζάλλου όλοι κζέρουμε ότι ζιγά ζιγά χάνονται... :twit:


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 13, 2015)

Μεταφράζω κείμενα της ΕΕ για εξάσκηση και με κάποιον τρόπο το _Résolution législative sur la proposition de décision du Parlement européen et du Conseil _έγινε _Νομοθετικό ψήφισμα σχετικά με την πρόταση **απόβασης *του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου_. Σα να τους βλέπω όλους μαζί, ρεσάλτο να βαράνε...


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μεταφράζω κείμενα της ΕΕ για εξάσκηση και με κάποιον τρόπο το _Résolution législative sur la proposition de décision du Parlement européen et du Conseil _έγινε _Νομοθετικό ψήφισμα σχετικά με την πρόταση **απόβασης *του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου_. Σα να τους βλέπω όλους μαζί, ρεσάλτο να βαράνε...



Décision > délusion illusion de débarquement. 

Lapsus clavis > lapsus navis:







Η σχεδία της Μέδουσας της μέλλουσας.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 13, 2015)

Το φου έγινε βου.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2015)

Tapioco said:


> Το φου έγινε βου.



Vuck that keyboard. It's all its vault. :-D


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 13, 2015)

Tapioco said:


> Το φου έγινε βου.


Δε φαριέσαι... λεφτομέρειες! Εβχαριστώ, daeman, έτσι ακριφώς τους βανταζόμουν! :clap:


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δε φαριέσαι... λεφτομέρειες! Εβχαριστώ, daeman, έτσι ακριφώς τους βανταζόμουν! :clap:



*εισπήδηση*

Το εισπηδήσαμε το νήμα.  

Θα σαλτάρω, ρεσαλτάρω, στις Βρυξέλλες ν' αριβάρω:



daeman said:


> Εισπηδών βούλομαι τον εφεδρικόν αυτών τροχόν αφαιρείν...
> Όπα, συγγνώμη, παραμιλώ αφηρημένος.
> 
> Ο σαλταδόρος - Μιχάλης Γενίτσαρης






AoratiMelani said:


> ... το _Résolution législative sur la proposition de décision du Parlement européen et du Conseil _έγινε _Νομοθετικό ψήφισμα σχετικά με την πρόταση **απόβασης *του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου_. ...



Οι Γα... Οι Γαλ... Γαλέλα αλιστελά, λωμαϊκή. 





Τλαβάμε κουπί χωλίς σταματημό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2016)

Μόνο στα κεφαλαία (ή στα άτονα), αλλά μάλλον ψυχολογικό παρά πληκτρολογικό, γιατί το Μ απέχει δυο σειρές από το Π.

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2016)

Το «My deaf lady» είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο, ας πούμε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2016)

nickel said:


> Το «My deaf lady» είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο, ας πούμε.



Worry? Oh, fear, I'm afraid I didn't gear you.  My tearing aid heeds new fatteries.

And "my dead lacy." But that's up a botch.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2016)

...
Έχω μεγάλη εμπιατοσύνη...

Really? Step up to the plate, then. 


Α before S makes me look like an ass sometimes.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2016)

Αυτό δεν είναι λάπσους των χεριών, αλλά του μυαλού. 

Αναζητώ ορολογία σχετική με εργαλεία χτυπήματος, σφυριά και ματσόλες και τέτοια. Βρίσκω κάτι και διαβάζω, ελπίζοντας να βρω αυτό που θέλω. Κι εκεί που γράφει "γαλβανισμένος χάλυβας" διαβάζω... *γαλβανισμένος χαλβάς*.

Μάλλον έχω μια υπογλυκαιμία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2016)

Εγώ βλέπω τόσα πολλά κάθε μέρα (πού χρειάζεται δηλαδή να κανακοιτάξω τί διάβασα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν λέει χαλβάς αλλά χάλυβας) που έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι είτε α. σημάδια απώλειας σύνδεσης όρασης- κατανόησης (μετά θα έρθει και το Αλτσχάιμερ), είτε β. είμαι στο επεισόδιο της Ζώνης του Λυκόφωτος που ο πρωταγωνιστής ξυπνάει ένα πρωί κι όλες οι λέξεις έχουν αλλάξει νόημα και κάθεται να διαβάσει από την αρχή το λεξικό


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 1, 2016)

Δεν είναι διόλου σπάνιο να κάνω την ακτινογραφία *ακτιβογραφία*, μάλλον λόγω εγγύτητας του νι με το βι στο πληκτρολόγιο. Υποθέτω δε ότι πρόκειται για δείγμα γραφής ακτιβιστών.

Σήμερα όμως το πήγα ένα βήμα παραπέρα και την έκανα *ακριβογραφία*. Έτσι όπως πάει το σύστημα υγείας, επόμενο ήταν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2016)

Ο Γιώργος Παπαχρήστος έκλεινε ως εξής το χτεσινό σημείωμά του στα Νέα, μιλώντας για την Αυγή:

«Για δεύτερη φορά, δε, μέσα σε λίγες εβδομάδες (η πρώτη ήταν με τη δημοσίευση της έρευνας της Public Issue που κατέγραφε τη δημοκοπική κατάρρευση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ...).»
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5399518/to-fintani-feygei/​
Τον έχω ικανό να το έκανε επίτηδες...


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 8, 2016)

*διεξαγαγάγει*
'Nuff said. :-D


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> *διεξαγαγάγει*
> 'Nuff said. :-D



Αγαγάλι αγαγάλι γιγίνεται το αγάγω αγαγάγω. Γαβ γαβ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2016)

unkeyboardinated

Lacking physical or mental keyboard coordination; unable to type without repeatedly making mistakes.

_Nancy, don't you know how to type? You're so unkeyboardinated!

_https://www.google.gr/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=Zk9UWN2CDsKs8wfDzq_QBg&gws_rd=ssl#q="unkeyboardinated"


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 17, 2017)

*Ισχνοστοιχεία *αντί για ιχνοστοιχεία. 

Πρέπει εξάπαντος να ταΐσω τις αγελάδες.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 18, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Ισχνοστοιχεία *αντί για ιχνοστοιχεία.



Ωραίο είναι αυτό, να το καθιερώσουμε


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2017)

*ρυζικά τριχίδια *αντί για ριζικά τριχίδια. 

Μεσημέριασε, πάω να στήσω το φαγί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 3, 2017)

Το πληκτρολίσθημα της ημέρας: *τα κουμπιούτερ.* 
Έχουν πολλά κουμπιά, είναι αλήθεια. 

Μόνο εγώ γράφω σ' αυτό το νήμα; :s


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μόνο εγώ γράφω σ' αυτό το νήμα; :s



Μόνο εσύ κάνεις φροϊδικά πληκτρολισθήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2017)

Ορίστε κι ένα δικό μου: στις Ανεμώνες Πολιτείες (της Αμερικής). Το πληκτρολίσθημα πήγε ως τις Ηνεμώνες και μετά ανέλαβε ο (κακο)διορθωτής του Word...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 6, 2017)

:clap: 
Τα σέβη μου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2017)

Δεν είναι ανεμώνες, όμως... :) :)


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2017)

...
Amnemonemomne, by Nemo






Την πήρε ο στρατηγός Άνεμος· απλώς την αναμενομνημονεύω.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 7, 2017)

Φαντάζομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουν γράψει κάποια στιγμή _Untied States of America_. Βαρετό αλλά αρμόζον: το αντίθετο του ενωμένου είναι –προφανώς– ο λυτός.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 2, 2017)

I got one, I got one! _υπερβολικό νάτριο_ αντί για _υπερβορικό νάτριο_ :-D


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 3, 2017)

Πςςς, υπερβολές...


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πςςς, υπερβολές...



Ή, όπως θα έλεγαν οι Γιαπωνέζοι, «υπερβορές». :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2017)

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2017)

nickel said:


> Μόνο εσύ κάνεις φροϊδικά πληκτρολισθήματα.



Να και το φροϊδικό πληκτρολίσθημα ενός φίλου (το Facebook και η χαλαρότητα που επιτρέπει αφήνουν να αποκαλύπτονται οι πιο μύχιες σκέψεις μας):

*δημιοϋπαλληλικό*


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 11, 2017)

_...λίγες μόλιες ημέρες..._


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2017)

Το δικό μου τελευταίο ήταν ένα _αρχείδιο_ που έγραψα πριν πάω διακοπές, ευτυχώς όμως το αντιλήφθηκα και γρήγορα το διόρθωσα σε _αρχείο_ (όπως ίσως υποψιάζεστε, κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα μου είχε βγάλει την πίστη ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2017)

Το είδα χτες στο ΦΒ, στη διαμάχη για το καρανίκειο τιτίβισμα, όπου γνωστός καθηγητής έκανε μια λίστα με όλα τα μέταλλα που περιέχονται σε ένα λάπτοπ (και προφανώς χρειάζονται εξόρυξη) αναφέροντας ανάμεσα σε όλα και το στοιχείο «φάνκιο», το οποίο, μετά από την παρέμβαση του κοινού, το διόρθωσε στο σωστό φράνκιο (που θα έπρεπε να είναι φράγκιο, βέβαια...).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 20, 2017)

Σας έλειψα; Ήμουν στο *αεροδρόμοιο*. Προφανώς υπάρχει και αεροδραλλιώτικο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2017)

Όπου ο σύζυγος, θέλοντας να παροτρύνει την σύζυγο να παραδειγματιστεί για να βελτιώσει την εμφάνισή της, της λέει:
"Ρίξε μια *μασιά *στη Τζέιν Μάνσφιλντ".

Φαντάζομαι πως ίσως το κάνει, από τη ζήλεια της.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2017)

Πάλι εγώ εδώ; Μα είναι *εξωφτερνικό*! Και να πω ότι ήταν καλοκαίρι, να πω...


----------



## Irini (Nov 28, 2017)

Δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά μου έφτιαξε το κέφι: "We say "mettere il carro davanti ai buoi" (to put the cart before the *hores*, to run before one can walk)."


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 2, 2018)

Από χαμηλότερος, έγινε *χαμηλόγερος*. EDIT: Δεν το πιστεύω! Πήγα να τον διορθώσω, και τον έκανα *χαμηλόγετο*.


----------



## Themis (Mar 2, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Από χαμηλότερος, έγινε *χαμηλόγερος*. EDIT: Δεν το πιστεύω! Πήγα να τον διορθώσω, και τον έκανα *χαμηλόγετο*.


Για την επόμενη διόρθωση προτείνω _χαμηλόκερος_ (= ο ταπεινόφρων ρινόκερος).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 2, 2018)

Themis said:


> Για την επόμενη διόρθωση προτείνω _χαμηλόκερος_ (= ο ταπεινόφρων ρινόκερος).


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dharvatis (May 2, 2018)

_...έλαβε χώρες τον Μάρτιο..._


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 3, 2018)

Και τι τις έκανε;


----------



## dharvatis (May 3, 2018)

Έλα ντε, το διόρθωσα πριν μάθω...


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2018)

...
μεγάλο *καρτόρθωμα*: όταν ο διαιτητής βγάζει κόκκινη 

μικρό *καρτόρθωμα*: όταν ο διαιτητής βγάζει κίτρινη


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2018)

Διασκέδασα με αυτό το (φροϊδικό;) πληκτρολίσθημα στο σαββατιάτικο κείμενο του Γ. Παπαχρήστου στα Νέα:

Σε άλλους χώρους έχουν άλλα προβλήματα. Στο κόμμα ΑΝΕΛ ο πρόεδρος Καμμένος είναι, μου λένε, έντονα προβληματισμένος για τη *δημοκοπική* συρρίκνωση του κόμματος, το οποίο φέρεται σταθερά σε όλες τις μετρήσεις εκτός της νέας Βουλής.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5573400/h-filoksenh-katoikia-toy-efoplisth/

Υποθέτω ότι ο πρόεδρος των ΑΝΕΛ προβληματίζεται για τη *δημοσκοπική* συρρίκνωση του κόμματος, εμείς για κάθε *δημοκοπική* τους εκτίναξη...


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2018)

Κάτι μού θύμιζε αυτό -και τελικά είχα δίκιο.

Η "δημοκοπική συρρίκνωση" γκουγκλίζεται άλλες 3-4 φορές (για άλλα κόμματα) ενώ και εδώ στη Λέξι έχουμε κι αλλες περιπτώσεις όπου μπερδεύονται οι δυο λέξεις, δημοσκοπικός και δημοκοπικός.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2018)

Πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση ότι, εκτός από μνημονιακή συρρίκνωση, πάσχω πλέον και από μνημονική συρρίκνωση. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 12, 2018)

Αντί να γράψω "οι περιπέτειες" έγραψα "πιπεριπέτειες". Και όχι, δεν είναι διόλου πιπεράτες.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2018)

(όταν διορθώνεις το _κατασκευαστής_ σε _παρασκευαστής_ αλλά σβήνεις μόνο τα δύο πρώτα γράμματα:)
*παρτασκευαστής, ο*: 1) ο κατασκευαστής πάρτι, 2) εκείνος που κατασκευάζει κάτι για την πάρτη του.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2018)

*Αγαπητή Σατυρούλα* (αντί για: _Αγαπητή Σταυρούλα_)

Στο τσακ το πρόλαβα και δεν πάτησα Send, να τρέχουμε μετά...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 30, 2018)

Kinky! Σε αντίθεση με το σημερινό δικό μου: των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών *κοιμάτων*. Προφανώς κοιμάμαι όρθια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 19, 2018)

Σήμερα έκατσα να διορθώσω μια μετάφραση που έκανα πριν από δυο μήνες περίπου (μεσολάβησαν άλλα πιο επείγοντα κι αυτή είχε μείνει στο ράφι). Πρόκειται για (ακόμη) ένα παιδικό βιβλίο για δεινόσαυρους. Είχα ψιλοξεχάσει τι έγραφε, αλλά φυσικά αυτά είναι όλα λίγο-πολύ ίδια. Κι ενώ διαβάζω ψιλοαφηρημένα κάτι περί στεγόσαυρου, βλέπω ξαφνικά "...όταν χώνευε την τεράστια ποσότητα *δυτών* που καταβρόχθιζε..." κι έχω πεταχτεί πάνω, ενώ στο μυαλό μου σχηματίζονται εικόνες θρίλερ. Μου πήρε σχεδόν πέντε κλικ να καταλάβω ότι έπρεπε να λέει *φυτών*.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2018)

Ίσως έτσι εξηγείται κι η μαζική εξαφάνιση των δυτών εκείνη την εποχή. :laugh:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 19, 2018)

Το πέτυχα αυτό ενώ έτρωγα δημητριακά, και δεν θέλει πολύ για να αρχίσουν να αποκτούν μπουκάλες και βατραχοπέδιλα μέσα στο κουτάλι μου. Νιαμ!


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Ίσως έτσι εξηγείται κι η μαζική εξαφάνιση των δυτών εκείνη την εποχή. :laugh:



Πλην των τρωγλοδυτών ενδεχομένως. Ή όχι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 2, 2018)

Αυτοί ζουν ανάμεσά μας, Νίκελ. Ή ίσως εμείς ανάμεσά τους. 

Σήμερα πάλι, ένας νεαρός ήθελε να είναι *εξφανίσιμος *σε μια συνέντευξη για δουλειά. Ελπίζω να μην καταλήξει εξαφανίσιμος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2018)

To λάθος το έκανε φοιτητής. 
Autonomous vehicles could save 300 thousand livers per decade in America alone.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2018)

Μία συκώτι στα κάρβουνα, μάστορα!

Στο αναμεταξύ, το ξέρατε ότι ο Διεθνής Διαστημικός Σταθμός είναι καρπός συνεργασίας 16 *χορών*;


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...Στο αναμεταξύ, το ξέρατε ότι ο Διεθνής Διαστημικός Σταθμός είναι καρπός συνεργασίας 16 *χορών*;



Ναι, αμέ! Ο ένας είναι βαλς και μάλιστα εμβληματικό, ο Γαλάζιος Δούναβης:








https://vimeo.com/42097740


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2018)

Η γειτνίαση α-σ μόλις μου μετέτρεψε μια _συνάντηση _σε _αυνάντηση_. :blush:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 13, 2018)

Εσύ όλο kinky σαρδάμ παθαίνεις! Τυχαίο;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2018)

Λίγο κόντεψα να υποβάλω _μελάτη _αντί για _μελέτη_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2018)

Διαβάζω τον _Αρχισιδηρουργό _σε μια παλιά φτηνή έκδοση και ξαφνικά με συγκλονίζει μια "*ασπροσδόκητη *αποκάλυψις".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2018)

Ήτο λαμπρό και πάλλευκο το φως που την εφώτισε... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2019)

Γιατί πάντα, μα πάντα, γράφω "*δραστηρικότητα*" αντί δια δραστηριότητα; 
ΕΔΙΤ: Δεν διορθώνω το λάπσους της προηγούμενης πρότασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2019)

Στο σημείο αυτό αξίζει νομίζω να επισημάνουμε ότι μπορεί μεν να αργοπεθαίνει η ελληνική χαλυβουργία, υπάρχουν όμως ελπίδες με τα σύγχρονα χαλβουργεία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 10, 2019)

Οι χαλβάδες είναι παράδοση στην Ελλάδα (pun intended).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2019)

Βοήθεια, ανθρώποι! Μεταφράζω ένα παιδικό βιβλιαράκι με θέμα το σύμπαν. Είμαι στη δεύτερη διόρθωση. Πείτε μου πώς στην ευχή αντί για "υπεργίγαντας" είχα γράψει "υπερνικώντας"; Να πω ότι φταίει η αυτόματη διόρθωση; Μα δεν υπάρχει αυτόματη διόρθωση. Πώς γκένεν ατό;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2019)

:-D :-D :-D !


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 18, 2019)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν η *εκγατάσταση *πηγαίνει εδώ ή στο γατόνημα


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 1, 2019)

«*κατάξυψη*»!
Και ένα «*πατατίθεται*» (αντί «παρατίθεται»)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 1, 2019)

Πεινάς;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 1, 2019)

Αυτό είναι το παράξενο - δεν ήταν καν 10:00 όταν συνέβη


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2019)

Προσοχή, ακολουθεί πολιτικό σχόλιο εκτός πολιτικού φόρουμ:

Άλλωστε, τώρα με τον Σύριζα δεν πεινάει κανείς.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 13, 2019)

Και μια _αυναίνεση_ αντί για _συναίνεση_ μόλις τώρα.:blush:


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2019)

Ένα λάθος στην πληκτρολόγηση μού έδωσε μια καταπληκτική, φανταστική, απίστευτα χρήσιμη ιδέα: ξέρετε τον μικρό δισταγμό που νιώθετε πριν γράψετε «Καλημέρα» ή «Καλησπέρα» σε ένα e-mail γιατί δεν ξέρετε αν ο παραλήπτης θα το διαβάσει πρωί ή απόγευμα; Ε, λοιπόν, μόλις έγραψα «Καλησμέρα» και προτείνω να το καθιερώσουμε ως χαιρετισμό γενικής χρήσης


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2019)

Με αυτά το πρόβλημα είναι τα πρώτα τρία χρόνια, που όλοι νομίζουν ότι είναι πληκτρολίσθημα. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2019)

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 14, 2019)

Εσύ κι εγώ κρατάμε αυτό το νήμα ζωντανό. Καλησμέρα!


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 14, 2019)

Πράγματι


----------



## antongoun (Mar 14, 2019)

> ξέρετε τον μικρό δισταγμό που νιώθετε πριν γράψετε «Καλημέρα» ή «Καλησπέρα» σε ένα e-mail



Εγώ αυτό τον δισταγμό τον νιώθω και ανάμεσα 12 -12.30 μ.μ.
Καλησμέρα! :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εσύ κι εγώ κρατάμε αυτό το νήμα ζωντανό. Καλησμέρα!



Καλησμέρα! Μα τι θέλετε; Κανένας δεν γράφει πιο ατσούμπαλα από μένα, αλλά κάνω ανέμπνευστα πληκτρολισθήματα. Ούτε μισό φροϊδικό. Όλα είναι κάποια χτυπήματα από δάχτυλα που μπουρδουκλώνονται, όταν η σκέψη είναι δέκα λέξεις παρακάτω. Εγώ απορώ και μόνο που αντεπεξέρχονται σε ένα τόσο απαιτητικό έργο χωτλις να γρλαφοτν κλαπβς εστι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Εγώ αυτό τον δισταγμό τον νιώθω και ανάμεσα 12 -12.30 μ.μ.
> Καλησμέρα! :)



Καλημσπέρα. 

Εγώ από την άλλη, μεταξύ 4 και 6 μ.μ. —κι ακόμη πιο αργά το καλοκαίρι. Γιατί πριν τις 4 δεν λέω καλησπέρα ούτε χειμώνα στον Αρκτικό Κύκλο, κι ας είναι πίσσα σκοτάδι έξω. Άσε που συχνά τέτοια ώρα είμαι ακόμα στον πρώτο καφέ, όπως τώρα καλή ώρα.



daeman said:


> Καλημσπέρα.
> (=καλημέρα μου και καλησπέρα σας ;)
> ...


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 14, 2019)

daeman said:


> Γιατί πριν τις 4 δεν λέω καλησπέρα ούτε χειμώνα στον Αρκτικό Κύκλο, κι ας είναι πίσσα σκοτάδι έξω.


Να έρθεις να μείνεις εδώ, που σου λένε Bonjour στις 8 το βράδυ


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2019)

...
Ένα αμαννηστικό από τη Χαβάη. 
Αμάν, πείνασα. Σοκολατάκια με μακαντάμια βλέπω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 16, 2019)

Στις 3:22 τα ξημερώματα; Δεν εκπλήσσομαι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 22, 2019)

Να ισοφαρίσεις ή μήπως να *ισοαφρίσεις*; Αφρίζει ξαφρίζει τον παρά μας δώσαμε, που λέει κι η παροιμία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2019)

Λοιπόν για να ξέρετε, η εποχή της *απλυταρχίας *τελείωσε.

(Συγγνώμη, γελάω μόνη μου σαν χαζό μπροστά στην οθόνη.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 20, 2019)

The great unwashed.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 24, 2019)

Τις προάλλες έγραψα δύο φορές, σε διαφορετική χρονική στιγμή, τη λέξη *στρατόπαιδο*. 

Την πρώτη είπα άει στην ευχή, δεν θα το βάλω στη Λεξιλογία. Την δεύτερη είπα όχι, πρέπει να το βάλω.

Αυτό πια ξεφεύγει ξεκάθαρα από το απλό παραστράτημα των δακτύλων και πάει σε κάποια σκιώδη εγκεφαλική διεργασία. Μιλάμε για δύο γράμματα αντί ενός, σε μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ τους και από το γράμμα που αντικαθιστούν. Και δεν είναι δύο τυχαία γράμματα, αλλά δυο γράμματα που δίνουν τον ίδιο ήχο και προκύπτει λογοπαίγνιο.

Πώς στην ευχή δουλεύει το μυαλό μου; Νομίζω ότι από τα πολλά λογοπαίγνια που έχει χρειαστεί να μεταφράσω, το μυαλό μου φτιάχνει λογοπαίγνια αυτόματα, ακόμη και όταν δεν χρειάζεται.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 25, 2019)

Λογο-έγνοια που την έχεις κι αυτή...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 26, 2019)

Σήμερα ο κύριος Κορτές έγινε... *Κορσές*. Και στενός μάλιστα, θα έλεγα.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 24, 2019)

anus*probandi

Μόνο η Palavra θα το βρει αστείο πιστεύω, και αν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 24, 2019)

Μας υποτιμάτε, κύριε Λεξοπλάστη.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> anus*probandi



Onus anus asinus. A burdened ass-cum-horse's ass. 
No probing, thank you.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> anus*probandi
> 
> Μόνο η Palavra θα το βρει αστείο πιστεύω, και αν.




Πόσο τέλειο! :lol: (Ακόμα πιο τέλειο θα ήταν να μετέφραζες ανώνυμα και να μπορούσες να το αφήσεις, αλλά δεν μπορεί κανείς να τα έχει όλα )


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2019)

Παρέμπ, η Palavra ξέρει ότι η *πεοτίμηση* που έγραψα κάπου προχτές δεν σημαίνει ότι άρχισε η απονομή τιμών στους φαλλούς.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2019)

*Πεοτίμηση*: όταν έχεις κάτι γτπκ (I'm sorry, or you're welcome )


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 28, 2019)

Α καλά, αν έγραφα εδώ κάθε φορά που πατάω ε αντί για ρ στα διάφορα "προ"κάτι, θα είχα ανοίξει σεξ σοπ.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2019)

Ωχπαναΐαμ, έριξα μια ματιά στο νήμα απ' την αρχή και γελάω μόνη μου σαν το χαζό


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 10, 2019)

Σήμερα έκανα την *τροχιά*... *τριχιά*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2019)

Τέτοια λάθη κάνουν οι μεταφραστές, ενώ οι δημοσιογράφοι κάνουν την τρίχα τριχιά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 23, 2019)

Εχτές το βράδυ, σχολιάζοντας σε κάποια φυσιολατρική ομάδα, κάτι έγραψα για μια *νυστοπεταλούδα*. Τέτοιαν ώρα, τέτοια λόγια, θα μου πείτε...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 21, 2019)

Διάρροια στην Κύπρο, να υποθέσω;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2019)

Ίσως ΚΚ-ένωση, δλδ ένωση όλων των ΚΚΕ, ΟΑΚΚΕ, μουλούΚΚΕ, ΚΚΕμουλού κλπ; Οπότε (συνεκδοχικά) το αδύνατον;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 24, 2019)

Έλα, καιρό είχα να σας διασκεδάσω, γι' αυτό μετέτρεψα τα *σωματίδια *σε... *δωματίδια*. Ό,τι πρέπει για RBnB.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2019)

Εγώ κάνω συνέχεια παραπληκτρολογήσεις αλλά καμιά δεν είναι αστεία, όλες είναι τραγικές. Να όμως που έκανε μια φίλη μου μια ωραία που μου την αφιέρωσε... με νόημα:

«*διατροφικές αλλεγρίες*»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2019)

Αυτό είναι αλλουνού, αλλά γέλασα πολύ. Μάλλον ήθελε να γράψει εταιρεία απεντομώσεων, αλλά αντ' αυτού έγραψε... εταιρεία αποστομώσεων.


----------



## antongoun (Oct 3, 2019)

Περισσοτερο ψυχολογικα πρεπει να ειναι βλαβερο οταν ξερεις οτι ειναι σπιτι σου αρκετα απο αυτα παρα σαν εντομο. Δεν γνωριζω κατι συγκεκριμενο ομως θα προτεινα να μιλησετε (εσυ/η φιλη σου) με καποια* εταιρια αποστομωσεων*.. 

Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως ήθελε να γράψει "εταιρεία αποφράξεων", αλλά μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2019)

Taken right out of some Monty Python episode. 

Μα φανταστείτε την Εταιρεία Αποστομώσεων, που έχει μια έτοιμη αποτελεσματική αποστόμωση για κάθε επιχείρημά σου. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 4, 2019)

:lol::lol::lol: Μα έτσι ακριβώς τη φαντάστηκα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2019)

Λάθη που δεν πιάνει ο κορρέκτορας: η Κεντρική και Νότια *Αερική*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2019)

Το είδα στο Facebook και μου άρεσε όσο λίγα:

Όταν βιάζεσαι να τελειώσεις τη μετάφραση, ο ΟΗΕ γίνεται ο Οργασμός Ηνωμένων Εθνών.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 25, 2019)

Ωραίο διπλό σήμερα: το «όμορων χωρών» έγινε «όμορφων χορών»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2019)

:up: Έτσι!


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2019)

Άλλου είδους διπλή γκάφα: Πήγα να βρω εικαστικό που να έχει τον Φρόιδ και να λέει κάτι σαν: «Freud would have a field day in this thread» και έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:








Όπου το _*heyday*_ γίνεται «hay day» και ο ιδιωματισμός *have a field day* μπερδεύεται με το *in one's heyday*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2019)

Τι γίνεται ένας χαρτοφύλακας χάνοντας το ταφ του; Μα τι άλλο; ένας _Χαροφύλακας_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2019)

Ξέρω πολλούς πάντως που χρειάζονται αρτοφύλακα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2020)

Πραγματικά, δεν ξέρω ποιος από τους δύο θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμος. 

Σε άλλες ειδήσεις, μόλις έγραψα I am attacking my CV. :s


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2020)

Μόλις έκανα μια πρακτόρευση, _πρωκτόρευση_.
Μάλλον θεώρησα υποσυνείδητα λεόντειους τους όρους της σχετικής σύμβασης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2020)

Δεν ξέρω αν μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι... :scared:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι... :scared:


I know, I know... it's a PITA...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2020)

Πήγα να γράψω μουφλόν και μου βγήκε μουρλόν και μ' έχει πιάσει νευρικό γέλιο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2020)

Ένα _συμψηφίζεται _το έκανα _συμψωφίζεται_. Πεθαμένα πράγματα, δηλαδή. :s


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2020)

Νομίζω κάτι ήθελε να μου πει σήμερα το λανθάνον πληκτρολόγιο, που το _consulting _το 'καμε *consluting*. :lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 19, 2020)

Είναι φοβερό, πώς αυτά τα ολισθήματα δείχνουν το ποιόν του ανθρώπου...


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2020)

Αντί για «κρατικές υπηρεσίες» έγραψα «κρεατικές υπηρεσίες»· και δεν ξέρω γιατί σκέφτηκα το «a pound of flesh» από τον Έμπορο της Βενετίας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 8, 2020)

Ναι, εγώ είμαι πάλι. Αυτή που πριν πέντε λεπτά έγραψε "*κομμουνιστικό κώμα*". Ακόμη γελάω.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 8, 2020)

Δεν βλέπω λάθος - τι εννοείς;
:cheek:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2020)

Και σήμερα αγαπητοί μας τηλεθεατές το ανθοπωλείο έγινε *ανθρωπολείο*. Τι να πω; Ο Μάης εν μέσω καραντίνας;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2020)

Ρε συ, Μελάνη, να 'σαι καλά, πραγματικά


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2020)

Άμα δουλεύεις και ταυτόχρονα ακούς δελτίο ειδήσεων, είναι εύκολο η «συμπεριφορά που αντιμετωπίζεις» να γίνει «η συμφορά που αντιμετωπίζεις».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2020)

Το πληκτρολίσθημα *ισοφασίζει *(αντί: _ισοφαρίζει_) μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό για να πάει χαμένο — ήδη βλέπω μπόλικες χρήσεις. :laugh:


----------



## antongoun (May 13, 2020)

μόλις έγραψα _*συλλογιές_ και τρόμαξα...


----------



## anepipsogos (May 13, 2020)

antongoun said:


> μόλις έγραψα _*συλλογιές_ και τρόμαξα...



Μη συλλογιέσ’ τις συλλογιές
είναι λογιές λογιές τα γιες!


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Μη συλλογιέσ’ τις συλλογιές
> είναι λογιές λογιές τα γιες!


Daeman, από τον anepipsogos
τώρα αμέσως έξω βγες!


----------



## anepipsogos (May 13, 2020)

Από τον ανεπίψογο 
ποτέ κανείς δεν βγήκε
είναι παρμένα τα κλειδιά
και ό,τι μπήκε μπήκε...
(ζεϊμπεκάκι)


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Από τον ανεπίψογο
> ποτέ κανείς δεν βγήκε
> είναι παρμένα τα κλειδιά
> και ό,τι μπήκε μπήκε...
> (ζεϊμπεκάκι)


Εμ, πού είναι τα λάικ όταν τα χρειάζεσαι; Κάτω η vBulletin!


----------



## anepipsogos (May 13, 2020)

Πούναι τα λάικ ρε παιδιά
μην είν’ στα κυπαρίσια;
τώρα που είπα στη ζωή
να στρίψω λίγο ίσια...

Λάικ αν έχεις στην καρδιά
να μου το λες μικρό μου
κι όχι να κάθεσαι να κλαις
με το παραμικρό μου


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2020)

Έγραψε κάποιος γνωστός στο Facebook:

Άρτι διαπραχθέν πληκτρολογικό ολίσθημα: «*κακτοποίηση*» — υποθέτω το υποσυνείδητό μου βρήκε αυτόν τον τρόπο να σχολιάσει την ακανθώδη όψη της τακτοποίησης. ​
Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χρήσιμη λεξιπλασία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 21, 2020)

Κάτι πήγα να γράψω για τις γαλλικές κτήσεις στην Ασία, αλλά το φ είναι ακριβώς δίπλα στο γ... Ζάζουλα, μη γελάς, σε βλέπω!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 6, 2020)

Αντί για *άβυσσος *έγραψα... *άφυλλος*. Τα γράμματα δεν είναι καν κοντά στο πληκτρολόγιο. Πραγματικά είμαι περίπτωση προς μελέτη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2020)

Αντί για _*ιστότοπος *_έγραψα *ιστόποπος*. Πράγμα που κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι λεξιπλασία για να ειπωθεί με λόγιο τρόπο ο χαρακτηρισμός «σάιτ του κώλου».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2020)

Το *υποσχάριο* περιβάλλον θα πρέπει να είναι, μάλλον, το αποχετευτικό δίκτυο. Όπου χάθηκε προφανώς και το κρίσιμο άλφα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2020)

Πού να χαθούν δύο και να φτάσουμε στην... ΥΠΟΣΧΑΡΙΑ ΦΡΙΚΗ.

Εδώ βέβαια μπαίνουμε στον χώρο των ταμπελών που χάνουν γράμματα, με κωμικά αποτελέσματα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιο Language Nerds θα έχει τεράστια συλλογή.


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 28, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το *υποσχάριο* περιβάλλον θα πρέπει να είναι, μάλλον, το αποχετευτικό δίκτυο. Όπου χάθηκε προφανώς και το κρίσιμο άλφα.



Ή μην είναι το θεσπέσιο διάστημα μεταξύ των αναμμένων κάρβουνων και της σχάρας όπου ψήνουμε τα μεζελίκια;:clap:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 29, 2020)

Yeah... that. :upz:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 9, 2020)

Κάνω μια λίστα με βιβλία που έχω μεταφράσει, για κάποιον υποψήφιο πελάτη, και με την ευκαιρία συμπληρώνω κενά στη λίστα που έχω με όλα τα έργα μου. Μεταξύ άλλων είναι και το _Puppy School (Εκπαιδεύοντας το σκυλάκι μου)_. Ε δεν ξέρω πώς κατάφερα αντί για double p στη δεύτερη συλλαβή να βάλω double s. Μάλλον κάνω πολλή παρέα με τον Zazula.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κάνω μια λίστα με βιβλία που έχω μεταφράσει, για κάποιον υποψήφιο πελάτη...



Από περιέργεια, δεν σε βολεύει απλώς ένα λινκ στη βιβλιονέτ/οσδελνέτ; Μπορείς να διαμορφώσεις με στοχευμένη αναζήτηση και υποκατηγορία π.χ. παιδικά και να δώσεις λινκ για εκείνα μόνο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μάλλον κάνω πολλή παρέα με τον Zazula.


Το ότι το Zazula έχει γίνει το shortcut για κάτι τέτοια... 
...
...
...
...εεεμμμ... είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένο! :lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 10, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από περιέργεια, δεν σε βολεύει απλώς ένα λινκ στη βιβλιονέτ/οσδελνέτ; Μπορείς να διαμορφώσεις με στοχευμένη αναζήτηση και υποκατηγορία π.χ. παιδικά και να δώσεις λινκ για εκείνα μόνο.


Κοίτα, λίστα μου ζήτησαν, λίστα έδωσα. Είναι για το εξωτερικό οπότε έβαλα τους τίτλους στα "ξένα", να καταλαβαίνουν και τι βλέπουν. Έβαλα και κάμποσα βίντεο που έχω υποτιτλίσει. Επίσης δεν τα έβαλα όλα τα βιβλία, έκανα μια επιλογή.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 12, 2020)

Η _*φιλοδογία *_δεν είναι _φιλοδοξία_, είναι κάτι άλλο - αγάπη προς τους δόγηδες της Βενετίας, ίσως;


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2020)

...
ηλεκτροσόκ > ηλεκτροσόλ


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 20, 2020)

Εντάξει, το _ρ_ είναι δίπλα στο _ε_ οπότε αν πατήσεις και τα δύο πλήκτρα μαζί και γράψεις «ηη/μμ/ρεεεε» τότε κάνεις το λάθος και ταυτόχρονα μαλώνεις τον εαυτό σου


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 23, 2020)

Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχουν _τελειωνειακοί δασμοί_, έτσι;


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2020)

Άντε να πω κι εγώ το σημερινό που έστειλα, στο οποίο παροτρύνω τον παραλήπτη να: 
take them outside and shoot them
Show them ήθελα να πω, αλλά το μυαλό...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 2, 2020)

νουβέλα => βουνέλα
Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά γέλασα πολύ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 3, 2020)

Αυτό δεν είναι δικό μου. Σε κάτι υπότιτλους που διορθώνω λέει *"Παράθεμά σε!"*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 10, 2020)

Τα collimated beams έγιναν... *collimated beans*. Καλή σας όρεξη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 11, 2020)

Το υδρογόνο έγινε *υδροφόνο*. Δεν με αντέχω πια.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 11, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το υδρογόνο έγινε *υδροφόνο*. Δεν με αντέχω πια.


Είναι το αντίστοιχο της Μήδειας στον περιοδικό πίνακα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2020)

Το τραγούδι του κορυφαλλού. 






Δίπλα είναι το φ στο δ, πουλί το λέμε κι αυτό, αλλά να τραγουδάει δεν ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2020)

Να διαφημίσω σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ένα πολυαγαπημένο κομμάτι, που άλλωστε ταιριάζει πολύ στον κορυφαλλό: τον _Lark Ascending_ του Ralph Vaughan Williams.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 23, 2020)

Αντί να ακυρώσουμε... *ακρυώσαμε*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2020)

Οι *δεινόσυροι* έπαιξαν άραγε σημαντικό ρόλο στον εμφύλιο της Συρίας ή μήπως πρόκειται απλώς για πολύ μεγάλα λουκούμια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2020)

*λινοκτονώ:* (1) Επιλέγω λάθος πρόγραμμα στο πλυντήριο 
(2) Εξοργίζομαι ακούγοντας επιστημονικά αστήρικτες θεωρίες

Μου αρέσει!

Σχόλιο

Κοινοποίηση


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 7, 2020)

_φηψισάντων_
(δεν καταλαβαίνω - πού είναι το λάθος;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> _φηψισάντων_
> (δεν καταλαβαίνω - πού είναι το λάθος;)


Έλαντεμου...


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> _φηψισάντων_
> (δεν καταλαβαίνω - πού είναι το λάθος;)


λείπει το χι: φιχιψισάντων (απλολογική εκδοχή του φιχιψιψηφισάντων)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2021)

Ανοίγω τη χρονιά με ένα πληκτρολίσθημα από υποτίτλους που επιμελούμαι:

αντί εκδοτικό έχουμε *ενδοτικό οίκο*.
Μακάρι να ήταν πιο ενδοτικοί αυτοί οι οίκοι...


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 4, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ανοίγω τη χρονιά με ένα πληκτρολίσθημα από υποτίτλους που επιμελούμαι:
> 
> αντί εκδοτικό έχουμε *ενδοτικό οίκο*.
> Μακάρι να ήταν πιο ενδοτικοί αυτοί οι οίκοι...


 Μου θύμισες έναν φιλικό μου εκδοτικό οίκο που πράγματι δεν ήταν ενδοτικός: είχε μια ταμπελίτσα που έγραφε: "Γυναίκες δεν εκδίδουμε. Ας εκδίδονται μόνες τους"


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 5, 2021)

Σεξιστικό, καταδικάζω. Γιατί να μην εκδίδονται και οι άντρες μόνοι τους;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 8, 2021)

Όλοι ονειρεύονται, λίγοι όμως *ονειρέβονται*. Εκτός αν έχουν φάει πολλές γεμιστές πιπεριές.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 8, 2021)

Ορίστε, δίπλα στις _ονειρώξεις_ θα βάλουμε τώρα και τα _ονειρεψίματα_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2021)

Λόγω πληκτρικής γειτνίασης, κάποιες φυσαρμόνικες έγιναν μόλις *δυσαρμόνικες *— και για κάποιον λόγο μού φάνηκε χρήσιμη αυτή η ως τώρα ανύπαρχτη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2021)

Zazula said:


> *δυσαρμόνικες *— και για κάποιον λόγο μού φάνηκε χρήσιμη αυτή η ως τώρα ανύπαρχτη λέξη.


Το επίθετο *δυσαρμονικός *(με πολλές «δυσαρμονικές όψεις» στην αστρολογία) μια χαρά κάνει τη δουλειά του.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2021)

nickel said:


> Το επίθετο *δυσαρμονικός *(με πολλές «δυσαρμονικές όψεις» στην αστρολογία) μια χαρά κάνει τη δουλειά του.


To οξύτονο το γνωρίζω κι εγώ, φίλε μου, για το προπαροξύτονο (με τις όποιες συμπαραδηλώσεις του) μιλάμε τώρα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 9, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Λόγω πληκτρικής γειτνίασης, κάποιες φυσαρμόνικες έγιναν μόλις *δυσαρμόνικες *— και για κάποιον λόγο μού φάνηκε χρήσιμη αυτή η ως τώρα ανύπαρχτη λέξη.


Να μια περίπτωση που η γειτνίαση δεν αποβαίνει πληκτική -παρά τη δυσαρμονία...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Να μια περίπτωση που η γειτνίαση δεν αποβαίνει πληκτική -παρά τη δυσαρμονία...


Βέβαια λίγη ώρα μετα, μια άλλη πληκτρική γειτνίαση μ' έκανε να στείλω μέιλ για να κανονίσω *αυνάντηση *αντί για συνάντηση — όπου εκεί κι αν νομίζω πως δεν μας έφαγε η πλήξη.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Λόγω πληκτρικής γειτνίασης, κάποιες φυσαρμόνικες έγιναν μόλις *δυσαρμόνικες *— και για κάποιον λόγο μού φάνηκε χρήσιμη αυτή η ως τώρα ανύπαρχτη λέξη.



δυσαρμόνικα: η κακόφωνη φυσαρμόνικα


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2021)

Στο "παρά γουρουνότριχα" (ναρκοθετηθέντος απ' το ότι δεν κοκκινίζεται απ' τον ορθογράφο) απεφεύχθη ένα επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο ενίσχυσης για *ενοικιαζόμενα σωμάτια*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 15, 2021)

Πίστεψέ με, μπορώ να γράψω ολόκληρη διατριβή για αυτά που δεν κοκκινίζονται απ' τον ορθογράφο...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 15, 2021)

Σας έχω πει ότι κατά καιρούς ξαναδιαβάζω αυτό το νήμα από την αρχή και κλαίω με δάκρυα;


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2021)

Palavra said:


> Σας έχω πει ότι κατά καιρούς ξαναδιαβάζω αυτό το νήμα από την αρχή και κλαίω με δάκρυα;


Αυτό το παθαίνω με το νήμα με την αλλαγή ή παράλειψη γράμματος σε τίτλους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2021)

Υπάρχουν και υπέροχοι παρατονισμοί, όπως αυτός που είδα σε τοίχο ομάδας μεταφραστών:

*Υπάρχει δυνατότητα αποστολής εκτός νόμου;*

Όλοι την παρανομία έχουν στον νου τους...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 23, 2021)

Πάντως έτσι όπως έγιναν τα πράγματα, η μετάβαση εκτός νομού είναι συνήθως και εκτός νόμου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2021)

Προφανώς, η «χρήση πεών-κεφαλαίων στη φόρμα της αίτησης» οφείλεται στη μεγάλη ζζζζζζζζζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> πεών-κεφαλαίων


Να πώς μας μαμάει ο καπιταλισμός!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 25, 2021)

*Περιττώ *να σας πω ότι μας χρειάζεται ένα τέτοιο ρήμα, δε βρίσκετε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Περιττώ *να σας πω ότι μας χρειάζεται ένα τέτοιο ρήμα, δε βρίσκετε;


κατά περίττωση, μπορεί


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2021)

*μεγαλλικών *δοχείων, (με πιάνων, με μπαλέτων...)


----------



## cougr (Mar 10, 2021)

Προ ολίγου διάβαζα για κάποιο κέντρο υγείας το οποίο "...απέχει περίπου 10χλμ. από την εγκατάστυση."

Μόλις τώρα βλέπω και το "πεών-κεφαλαίων", παραπάνω. Λέγεται ότι αυτά ανέκαθεν υπέφεραν από κάποιες δυσλειτουργίες που αφορούσαν την εγκατάστυση και διακίνηση τους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2021)

Καλημέρα. Τι να σας πω, συλλεξιλόγε. Ζούμε σε περίεργους καιρούς.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2021)

Φαντάζομαι θα το έχει πάθει κι άλλος να γράψει επιπέον αντί για επιπλέον.


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2021)

Marinos said:


> Φαντάζομαι θα το έχει πάθει κι άλλος να γράψει επιπέον αντί για επιπλέον.



Σε πεοηγούμενες -ή πεόμενες- εποχές, μπορεί να είχε σημαντικές πεϊπτώσεις.


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2021)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Τι να σας πω, συλλεξιλόγε. Ζούμε σε περίεργους καιρούς.



Πεΐεργους θες να πεις, ε;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 10, 2021)

People who accidentally typed the wrong thing and were not disappointed.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2021)

ασφαλώς > *αφαλώς *(επίρρημα ομφαλοσκοπικόν)


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2021)

batroom... oh, wait


----------



## cougr (Apr 30, 2021)

Σε τηλεμήνυμα που έστειλα σε φίλο, όπου συζητούσαμε το φούτμπολ κι έναν παίκτη, αντί να γράψω _ he got lost in transition_
έγραψα - you guessed it - _he got lost in translation. _
Και μου απαντάει ο φίλος μου:
"What do you mean?? He didn't understand the coach?"


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2021)

Το *κακαομαθημένο* παιδί είναι, προφανώς, ένα παιδί μεγαλωμένο με σοκολατούχα...


----------



## cougr (May 25, 2021)

Κακαμαθημένα λέω τα κουτάβια που έχουν εκπαιδευτεί να κάνουν την ανάγκη τους έξω.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2021)

*Υπερκαναλωτικός*

Δυο-τρεις φορές ξέφυγε από δυο ζευγάρια μάτια. _Υπερκαταναλωτικός_, βέβαια, αλλά ας κρατήσουμε και τον _υπερκαναλωτικό_ για όποιον παραείναι μπλεγμένος στα κανάλια.


----------



## cougr (May 26, 2021)

Είναι ότι πρέπει για το _Hyperchannel adapter. Υπερκαναλωτικός προσαρμογέας_


----------



## cougr (May 29, 2021)

Μία περίπτωση lapsus auditorius (μη το ψάχνετε, είναι δική μου επινόηση για το slip of the ear, aka: mondegreen) που μου έτυχε πρόσφατα:

Τις προάλλες, λοιπόν, είχα περάσει από το σπίτι των γονιών μου να δω τι κάνουν, και μπαίνοντας στην κουζίνα θάμπωσαν τα μάτια μου από τους πέραν του δέοντος λαμπερούς λαμπτήρες που είχαν βάλει πρόσφατα. Και ρωτώ τη μάνα μου, που ενίοτε έχει πρόβλημα ακοής, «γιατί τόση λαμπρότητα;» Όπου μου απαντάει: «λαμπρόπιτα*; Τελείωσαν οι λαμπρόπιτες, τις φάγαμε όλες!»

*είδος τυρόπιτας του Πάσχα


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 29, 2021)

Τη συνταγή θέλουμε!


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2021)

Λεξιπλασία:
*λαμπότητα (η)* η λαμπρότητα των λαμπτήρων

Τη συνταγή θέλουμε!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 31, 2021)

Τους *πορνομιούχους *λευκούς, τους έχετε ακουστά;


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2021)

Εγώ σας αφήνω μόνους > Εγώ σας αφήνω *μπόνους*

Καλή κι η μοναξιά, καλό και το μπόνους. Βέβαια, εδώ το μόνους ήταν και μπόνους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2021)

daeman said:


> Εγώ σας αφήνω μόνους > Εγώ σας αφήνω *μπόνους*
> 
> Καλή κι η μοναξιά, καλό και το μπόνους. Βέβαια, εδώ το μόνους ήταν και μπόνους.


Παραλλαγή: μπόνους-μάλους > μόνους-μπάλους


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2021)

*Κωλοσορίσατε *στο Τέξας, παιδιά μου!
Το Ω δεν είναι καν κοντά στο Α. Τι να πω, ντρέπομαι... μάλλον χρειάζομαι βοήθεια ειδικού.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2021)

*Kαταντίνα*, η κατάσταση στην οποία περιέρχεσαι μετά από κατ'όικον περιορισμό για μεγάλη χρονική περίοδο


----------



## cougr (Jul 11, 2021)

Αυτή την εβδομάδα τα lapsus clavises έπεσαν χύμα.
Το πρώτο lapsus: λοξοτιμημένη βελόνα (τιμή και λόξα στα πληκτρολόγια που έχουν τα ι και ο δίπλα-δίπλα☺)

Παρακάτω, αντί λεπίδα, πληκτρολογώ ελπίδα.

Την επόμενη μέρα, μου στέλνει SMS μια φίλη όπου ρωτούσε αν είχα κάποιες παρτιτούρες του Thanos Markoutsikos, (ούτε καν Makroutsikos).
Της γράφω, incidentally it's Mikroutsikos, και μου απαντά, yeah I know, it was a mistake but what an inapt name for such a huge talent. Δίκιο έχει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2021)

cougr said:


> incidentally it's Mikroutsikos, και μου απαντά, yeah I know, it was a mistake but what an inapt name for such a huge talent. Δίκιο έχει.


Ναι, αλλά ευτυχώς είναι δύο τα αδέλφια.


----------



## cougr (Jul 11, 2021)

Αυτό να λέγεται!☺


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2021)

Κι εγώ νόμισα ότι ο Μαρκούτσικος ήταν το παιδί του Μικρούτσικου και του Μαρκόπουλου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2021)

Όταν τα πλήκτρα θέλουν να σε εκπλήξουν, το αποτέλεσμα είναι *εκπληκτρικό*.


----------



## daeman (Aug 19, 2021)

*ονολόγησε *αμέσως:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2021)

Πείτε μου κάποιος σας παρακαλώ γιατί το "αυτή" το έγραψα "αφτή". 

EDIT: το κατάλαβα! επειδή ή όλη φράση ήταν "αυτή τη φορά". Μάλλον το φι πήρε φόρα απ' τη φορά και εισπήδησε στην προηγούμενη λέξη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2021)

*Υπόπτιτλοι*= οι υπότιτλοι αμφίβολης ποιότητας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2021)

*Γαμογέλα*, ρε, τι σου ζητάνε;
(I know, I'm hopeless)


----------



## cougr (Oct 19, 2021)

Γαμόγελο: το χαμόγελο των νεονύμφων



AoratiMelani said:


> (I know, I'm hopeless)


 That makes two of us


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2021)

To χημικό στοιχείο *κατίνιο *(αντί _ακτίνιο_) είναι μάλλον η ουσία της κατινιάς.


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## antongoun (Oct 25, 2021)

κάποιος παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο και μπορεί να κουνήσει μόνο δύο *πραγάματα*.


----------



## cougr (Oct 25, 2021)

antongoun said:


> κάποιος παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο και μπορεί να κουνήσει μόνο δύο *πραγάματα*.


Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν ειδικά προγάμματα αποκατάστασης καθώς και ασκήσεων για τέτοιου είδους προβλημάτων.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 29, 2021)

(Είχα ορκιστεί ότι δεν θα μου συμβεί ποτέ αυτό, αλλά...) *Εστονία *


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2021)

Δεν είναι περίεργο που έγραψα *μετάδραση*. Το περίεργο είναι, αφού το δ είναι δίπλα στο φ, που δεν το έχει αναφέρει κανένας άλλος μέχρι τώρα. Μη μου πείτε ότι είμαι ο πρώτος που το έπαθα!
Και μια και το meta είναι στην επικαιρότητα των ημερών, αξίζει να γράψουμε κάτι για το meta και το μετα- (όλοι έχουν γράψει), αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο θα αξίζει να γράψουμε κάτι για τη... _μεταμετάφραση_.


----------



## antongoun (Nov 12, 2021)

Αυτό δεν είναι lapsus clavis, αλλά ο διορθωτής μου στο word μόλις μου κοκκίνισε το "μπορείτε να *αποδομήσετε*" και μου προτείνει "μπορείτε να *αποδημήσετε*"...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 19, 2021)

...με την καλή έννοια, ελπίζω...


----------



## antongoun (Nov 19, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...με την καλή έννοια, ελπίζω...


ναι, σαν πουλάκι....


----------



## cougr (Nov 19, 2021)

Σε μια στιγμή απόλυτης αφηρημάδας, ψάχνοντας στο Search, αντί να γράψω " κοψίδια και τσιμπολογήματα", έγραψα ...."τσιμπίδια και κομψολογήματα."


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 4, 2022)

Στη σελίδα 120 του μυθιστορήματος που με έχει απορροφήσει, διαβάζω ότι "το μήνυμα *επαναλείφτηκε *τρεις φορές". Μιαμ, μιαμ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> *επαναλείφτηκε *τρεις φορές


Σαν την πρωινή μου φέτα με τη μαρμελάδα.


----------



## cougr (Mar 2, 2022)

Οοπς. Στη σημερινή ομιλία του ενώπιον των μελών του Κογκρέσου για την Κατάσταση της Ένωσης, Ο Μπάιντεν, σε ένα γλωσσικό ολίσθημα, αποκάλεσε τους Ουκρανούς...Ιρανούς.

"Putin may circle Kyiv with tanks, but he'll never gain the hearts and souls of the Iranian people,"

Επιπλέον, ολοκλήρωσε την ομιλία του με τα λόγια "go get him!". Κι εγώ ξύνω το κεφάλι μου και αναρωτιέμαι: τι ακριβώς εννοεί ο πρόεδρος και σε ποιον/ ποιους άραγε αναφέρεται;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 2, 2022)

Τι Λωζάνη, τι Κοζάνη...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 9, 2022)

Ο παίκτης στο τηλεπαιχνίδι που υποτιτλίζω προσπαθεί να κερδίσει μισό εκατομμύριο *δοκάρια*.


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 9, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> προσπαθεί να κερδίσει μισό εκατομμύριο *δοκάρια*.


 Ενώ θα του ήταν υπεραρκετό ένα και μόνο...
Μα... καμμία έγνοια για το ξυράφι του Όκκαμ;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 9, 2022)

Μην το λες. Αν τα πουλήσει έστω και κοψοχρονιά, θα βγάλει πολύ περισσότερα από μισό εκατομμύριο δολάρια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 17, 2022)

Εγώ ανακάλυψα την *κλοπέλα*, περιμένω από εσάς τον ορισμό της (καίτοι μάλλον προφανής).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 20, 2022)

«Μετά τον θάνατο του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου το 323 π.Χ., πέρασαν 2.345 χρόνια μέχρι σήμερα και ακόμα δεν γνωρίζουμε ποιοι είναι αυτοί που ενταφιάστηκαν στον Τύμβο "Καστά" και αν ενταφιάστηκαν πριν ή μετά τον θάνατό *τους*!»


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2022)

Ελπιζω μετά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 14, 2022)

Σήμερα οι *φτερούγες *έγιναν... *φτερούδες*. Εντάξει, μικρούλι είναι, αλλά με έκανε και γέλασα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 14, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εντάξει, μικρούλι είναι



Ε…να το μεγαλώσουμε λιγάκι  

_Εμένανε από μικρό 
μου κόψαν τις φτερούγες
κι έκανα το γλυκό πικρό
σαν έπεσα στις ρούγες

Κι αν ίσως οι ελπίδες μου
αποδειχτήκαν φρούδες
πάνε κι οι παρωπίδες μου
τις πήραν οι φτερούδες

_


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2022)

Δεν ξέρω αν το να σου ξεφεύγει ένα γράμμα και να μην το γράφεις καθόλου μετράει, αλλά επειδή γέλασα με αυτό, το παραθέτω. Από γραπτό που διόρθωνα (ίσως φταίει και το spellchecker, αλλά πρωτίστως ο φοιτητής που πείναγε κι έφαγε το τελικό s).
The consequences have been hard to asses


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 18, 2022)

Ε, θα τα ήθελε ο άσος του...


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2022)

Καλοκαίρι είναι, οπότε δικαιολογούμαι να γράφω *θεροκρασία*.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 19, 2022)

nickel said:


> Καλοκαίρι είναι, οπότε δικαιολογούμαι να γράφω *θεροκρασία*.


Και *θεροκρατία *να έγραφες, πάλι δικαιολογημένος


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2022)

Στο κείμενο κάποιου που περιγράφει τις ταλαιπωρίες του με την εφορία:

[... ] Αυτό ήταν το σημείο που ο Έφορας με λυπήθηκε. Με είδε που ήμουν φανερά έτοιμος να λιποθυμήσω [...] και με άφησε να προσπαθήσω να μαζέψω ό,τι είχε μείνει πεταμένο δεξιά αριστερά σε διάφορους *εφοριαμούς*. Έτσι κατάφερα να περισυλλέξω περίπου το 80% των βιβλίων. [...]

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι πρόκειται για λεξιπλασία, σίγουρα όχι για πρόβλημα πληκτρολόγησης. Δεν αποκλείω να αποτελεί πεποίθηση ότι ο _εφοριαμός _γράφεται έτσι επειδή τα απαίσια αυτά μεταλλικά κουτιά ζουν και αναπτύσσονται στις εφορίες,


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 25, 2022)

nickel said:


> Δεν αποκλείω να αποτελεί πεποίθηση ότι ο _εφοριαμός _γράφεται έτσι επειδή τα απαίσια αυτά μεταλλικά κουτιά ζουν και αναπτύσσονται στις εφορίες


Προσωπικά μόνο έτσι θα το καταλάβαινα (δηλ. ως λογοπαίγνιο), καθώς η ορθογραφία είναι "φωριαμός"


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 25, 2022)

anepipsogos said:


> Προσωπικά μόνο έτσι θα το καταλάβαινα (δηλ. ως λογοπαίγνιο), καθώς η ορθογραφία είναι "φωριαμός"


Να δούμε για πόσο… Το εμπόριο δείχνει να έχει αποφασίσει ότι το προτιμάει με όμικρον, όπως συμπεραίνει ο θείος Γούγλης. Εγώ ο ίδιος πρωτοέμαθα τη λέξη ως _*φοριαμός_, και έτσι τη συναντώ συνήθως· άργησα να μάθω ότι στα λεξικά λημματογραφείται με ωμέγα. (Από τα τρία λεξικά που μπορώ να δω, μόνο το Χρηστικό περιλαμβάνει —ως εσφαλμένη— την ορθογράφηση με όμικρον.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2022)

Κι εγώ διαβάζοντάς το σκέφτηκα χμ, ενδιαφέρον λογοπαίγνιο, αν και δεν έχω ιδέα ποιά είναι η λέξη που προσπαθεί να λογοπαίξει. Πάλι καλά που το εξηγήσατε, γιατί η λέξη βρίσκεται κάπου δίπλα στην πυροσβεστική φωλέα στο μυαλό μου. Και στην ταμπελίτσα μη κύπτετε στα παράθυρα των τρένων, της εποχής που τα παράθυρα των τρένων άνοιγαν.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 26, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Να δούμε για πόσο…


Ε...λέγε λέγε και γράφε γράφε το λάθος, πού θα πάει...όλο και κάποιος Χαραλαμπάκης θα βρεθεί να περάσει από το "εσφαλμένο" στο ισότιμο "φωριαμός" (και "φοριαμός") ένεκα η ...χρήση

ΥΓ.
Έχει γούστο να αναφέρω ότι στο παρελθόν πάλευα μέσα σε ολόκληρο δημόσιο οργανισμό να τους φέρω σε "θεογνωσία". Δεν είχα αφήσει έγγραφο για έγγραφο και επιγραφή για επιγραφή που να μην τη διορθώσω σχολιάζοντας ("εεεπ, μας βλέπουνε!")


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2022)

Αντί για κιλοχέρτζ έγραψα... *κολοχέρτζ*. Α μα πια!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 30, 2022)

Αυτό τώρα δεν είναι lapsus clavis αλλά lapsus mentis, το βάζω όμως εδώ γιατί νομίζω ότι εδώ ταιριάζει.

Μεταφράζω ένα παιδικό βιβλίο για το διάστημα και είμαι στον πλανήτη Άρη, που μόλις ξεκίνησα να τον γράφω... *Μάρτη*.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2022)

Μου θύμισες τη φασαρία που είχε γίνει για την ταμπέλα στο Πεδίο του Άρεως, όπου για μένα το πρόβλημα ήταν στο Α! (αντί για I) δίπλα στον _King Constantine._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 30, 2022)

Ε ναι, κι εγώ αμέσως αυτό θυμήθηκα.


----------

